# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & Spa

## namtv

- Hạng sao: 5 sao
- Địa chỉ:  Ngũ Hành Sơn, Phường Hòa Hải, Thành phố Đà Nẵng.

Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & spa là khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp, tọa lạc bên bờ biển với sự kết hợp của khu khách sạn 5 sao, biệt thự và căn hộ, hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến một vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ và huyền bí cho dải bờ biển Miền Trung nước ta. Khu nghỉ dưỡng tọa lạc ngay trên bãi biển, được bầu chọn bởi tạp chí Forbes là một trong mười bãi biển đẹp nhất trên thế giới. Hyatt Regency Đà Nẵng Resort & spa là cơ hội tuyệt vời để đầu tư hoặc trải nghiệm cuộc sống mơ ước bên bờ biển.
*
Vị trí:*

Nằm trên con đường nối giữa sân bay quốc tế Đà Nẵng và di sản thế giới Hội An, khu nghỉ dưỡng sẽ góp phần tăng thêm vẻ đẹp cho dải bờ biển miền Trung, trở thành một trong những điểm đến hàng đầu về du lịch biển của châu Á.

*Phòng nghỉ:*

Với hướng nhìn ra phía biển và sau lưng bao bọc bởi dãy núi Ngũ Hành Sơn,  khu nghỉ dưỡng được đầu tư bởi Indochina Land và quản lý bởi tập đoàn Hyatt Hotels & Resorts, bao gồm 3 hạng mục: Khu khách sạn 5 sao, bao gồm 174 căn hộ cao cấp và 27 căn biệt thự sang trọng với ba phòng ngủ.

Khu căn hộ : Với 3 toà căn hộ, được thiết kế và xây dựng từ tầng 6 đến tầng 12 của khách sạn, các tòa căn hộ được bố trí so le nối liền nhau với mặt tiền phủ kính toàn bộ, song vẫn mang lại sự ấm cúng và cảm giác an toàn, tiện nghi cho người sở hữu. Kiểu thiết kế độc đáo này chính là điểm khiến khu căn hộ trở nên nổi bật hơn.

Hầu hết các căn biệt thự đều có hướng nhìn ra phía  biển, với một số căn hộ nằm tại tầng một của khách sạn, hòa mình trong không gian khác lạ của thiết kế vườn biệt lập. Chắc chắn sẽ mang đến hương vị biển trong khung cảnh thơ mộng mà khu nghỉ dưỡng muốn dành tặng cho bạn và người thân.

Nằm về phía nam của khách sạn là 27 căn biệt thự ven biển, mỗi căn biệt thự gồm ba phòng ngủ, bể bơi riêng biệt và khu vườn biệt lập với khu nghỉ ngoài trời.
Nội thất của khách sạn : Nội thất hoàn thiện theo ý tưởng thiết kế của công ty Diana Simpson Design , công ty chuyên về thiết kế nội thất có trụ sở tại Sydney, với sự kết hợp hài hòa các yếu tố văn hóa tạo nên một thiết kế mang tính đương đại thể hiện qua các sản phẩm đồ gỗ, đồ gỗ nội thất và các sản phẩm mang tính nghệ thuật nhằm mang lại một không gian hiện đại gắn liền với phong vị biển cả nhưng vẫn mang đậm nhân tố ngũ hành của thiết kế phương Đông. Ý tưởng thiết kế được hình thành từ sự kết hợp của năm nhân tố : Kim, Mộc, Thủy, Hỏa, Thổ. Sự kết hợp tinh tế này được phản ánh qua sự pha trộn hài hòa và tinh xảo giữa các sản phẩm đá tự nhiên, gỗ lát, ánh xanh của biển trên đồ nội thất, gạch nung, gốm sứ địa phương, giả kim và các công trình điêu khắc.

*Tiện nghi:*

Nhà hàng : Các khu nhà hàng của Hyatt Regency Hotels nổi tiểng thế giới với thiết kế độc đáo và các món ăn địa phương đa dạng. Khu nghỉ dưỡng sẽ đáp ứng đầy đủ những phong cách ẩm thực bao gồm nhà hàng Việt Nam và Quốc tế, quán café phong cách và quán Bar tại bể bơi. Ngay tại đây, bạn sẽ được sử dụng những tiện ích sang trọng bao gồm khu ăn uống ẩm thực đa dạng, hệ thống spa tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, các tiện nghi phục vụ cho hội nghị và các sự kiện lớn, cùng với nhiều hoạt động vui chơi giải trí khác như : tennis, squash và racquetball, phòng tập thể thao dành cho người lớn và trẻ em, bể bơi và những ưu đãi khi sử dụng Sân golf Colin Montgomerie Signature Links Golf Course.

Trung tâm Spa : Khu nghỉ dưỡng có hệ thống phòng spa sang trọng và độc đáo với những phòng thư giãn nằm ngầm trong lòng một không gian tĩnh lặng. Ánh sáng nhẹ nhàng phản chiếu lên khu vườn cây càng tạo nên một thế giới thư giãn và biệt lập.

Sân Golf : Montgomerie Links Việt Nam, được thiết kế bởi Colin Montgomerie, từng tám lần đoạt danh hiệu European Order of Merit, là sân golf đầu tiên trong khu vực đáp ứng các chuẩn mực của sân golf dành cho các giải đấu, với cảnh quan hùng vĩ và nhiều tiện ích câu lạc bộ đa dạng.

Phòng hội thảo : Nơi tổ chức lý tưởng cho các cuộc hội thảo quy mô lớn hay các hội nghị thân mật, đẳng cấp quốc tế với khu đại sảnh 500m2, cung cấp các dịch vụ hàng đầu thế giới, khiến khách sạn trở thành điểm đến vô cùng hấp dẫn cho các cuộc hội họp trong và ngoài nước.

_Theo : dulichvtv_



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## namnguyen

Nghỉ ở đây khá tốt, mình đã từng ở 1 lần

----------


## dung89

Không có hình nhỉ

----------

